# White tongue



## terrilynn (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm not exactly sure what's going on, but since Monday I've had a white coated tongue. Last night it was pretty bad, and some of the skin started to peel off, yuck!My tongue feels really gross, and it feels weird to swallow. This morning when I woke up, it felt like I had no taste buds, my stomach is really upset, and I also have a bad taste in my mouth. On the sides of my tongue, it looks like there are teeth marks ... not sure what's causing all of this, but it's so disgusting. It feels like all the saliva has been drained out of my mouth.I drink a ton of water - so I definitely don't think I'm dehyrated. I've been having major indigestion and heartburn lately, so I thought it might be from that. Has anyone else experienced this?what is the cause of this?Thanks!sp


----------



## Oznelm (Jul 2, 2004)

Sounds to me like you have a case of Thrush, usually caused by antibiotics. But can come from other things also. If it continues longer than a day, consult your physician.


----------



## ThreeDogNight (Jul 26, 2004)

I just had that a few mos ago it was thrush. They gave me something called nystatin and it went away. I had had a stomach flu and my yeast got out of control i suppose


----------



## brook0114 (Jul 29, 2004)

I've experienced the white-tongue myself. It gave me a bad taste in my mouth and made my stomach hurt pretty bad. I also find that I have a yeast infection at the same time i have a white-tongue. My doctor said the two could be related and gave me Diflucan to get rid of the yeast. It helped temporarily, but it comes back from time to time.


----------



## Meesh111 (Aug 29, 2004)

ditto - i have permanent white tongue. if i stop eating at night, and lay off the sweets, and have very small meals, it seems to clear. probably thrush and for me, yeast in my GI tract. IBS does not help this yeasty condition. i am not cured of this so not sure the solution. in the same boat with the lots of liquid. thirsty all the time - refluxing is likely cause. let me know if you find a solution. for me, it is to barely eat, which i can only do for maybe a week until i get nuts.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I've had thrush...it usually makes the tongue sore and swollen, not just white. The thick and pealing off thing could be thrush.Most of the time white tongue is bacterial, not yeast in origin...unless you have the thicker patchier thing and some sorness...the thin white coat is usually NOT yeast. Sometimes brushing the tongue or getting a tongue scraper helps.If it is thrush you go to the doctor, they take a sample, and they give you this medicine you put on it and it usually clears up in a week or so.K.


----------



## billybullyerrier12 (12 mo ago)

Meesh111 said:


> ditto - i have permanent white tongue. if i stop eating at night, and lay off the sweets, and have very small meals, it seems to clear. probably thrush and for me, yeast in my GI tract. IBS does not help this yeasty condition. i am not cured of this so not sure the solution. in the same boat with the lots of liquid. thirsty all the time - refluxing is likely cause. let me know if you find a solution. for me, it is to barely eat, which i can only do for maybe a week until i get nuts.


Yez acid reflux can make white tougne' 100 per cent


----------

